# QLD: over the border fish



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

I took a friend of mine out for the first time Just over the border today.
He showed up with his 2 kids, so I took one of them on my kayak, knowing I would not get much fishing in , rather I would be helpin this kid fish. 
I didnt matter really, it was a beauitful day and just nice to be on the water. The kids were stoked with seeing a couple turtles and dolphins, and one of em even caught a little squire.
Great way to spend a beautiful sun day morning


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

It can be tough playing guide well done. Only mack tuna for me today.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Excellent trip report Wardeyak.

Love seeing kids encouraged in outdoor activities, and getting a squire is something that lad may never forget. Top marks!

trev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya wardey, that kid will have those memories to think on for many years yo come.


----------

